# Intermittent EPC Light...Never Ending Battle



## GolferDude (Apr 18, 2011)

Intermittent EPC light

I've been having issues with my MK6 Jetta 2.5, manual transmission. A couple weeks ago my CEL came on. Sometimes while sitting at a stop light in Neutral my RPM's would start climbing on its own, without me applying the throttle. It would gradually climb to 3,000rpm than drop off, and repeat. I could cycle the ignition, and it would idle normally. Scanned it and got multiple codes.
P0011A - Camshaft Position - Timing Over Advanced or System Performance Bank 1
P000A - Camshaft Position Slow Response Bank 1
P0507 - Idle Air Control System RPM Higher than Expected
P0108 - Manifold Absolute Pressure /Barometric Pressure Circuit Range/Performance.

I'm an apprentice at Audi, so there are similar issues between the brands. I started by removing the valve cover as the idle issue seemed to be vacuum related. I have seen them crack on some of the 2.0's. Sure enough it was cracked. I got a new one and installed it.

A tech had also mentioned that sometimes the MAP sensor can get covered in oil, and throw a code. So I removed the MAP sensor, cleaned, and while I was at it I cleaned the Throttle Body as well.

Cleared the codes and drove the car. It was good for about a day. Now instead of the idle climbing, the car idled poorly, and sometimes when coming to stop a or off the highway, it would stall out. It would start first try sometimes, however other times I would be stuck in the middle of the road trying to start it. It would just crank and not turn over. Eventually it would turn over. Scanned the car again. I immediately thought the worst, and thought that my timing chain had stretched.
P011A - Camshaft Position - Timing Over Advanced or System Performance Bank 1

This code worried me a lot. I took the valve cover off again and checked mechanical timing. Luckily the special tools for locking the cam and crank on the 3.2 V6 are the same for the 2.5. Everything lined up with cylinder 5 at TDC. Thank god. I have seen the cam adjuster solenoid fail/stick in some of the Audi's well. I do my oil changes over religiously, probably every 3,000km using Castrol Syntec 5w40. Just accumulate extra oil over time, and replace the filter every 15,000km. I was having a hard time believing the solenoid was sticking due to poor oil quality. One of the technicians suggested replacing it. So I did. Drove the car home. I drive from Etobicoke to Oshawa everyday, and most of the issues happen half way/close to home. When the engine is nice and warm. I could cycle the ignition and the problem would go away, but CEL would remain.

The next day, same issues. Rough idle, and the RPM's started climbing again! One technician who still has some hookups at a VW dealer was able to get a flash done on my car that apparently fixes a lot of these faults related to TB's, MAP sensors, cam faults ect.

The car now has no idle issues, and runs fine. NOW just the EPC light will come on intermittently, again after I have got the car warm. No CEL. It was on for a couple km's one time then went away. Another it was for about 10km, the went away. It will sometimes come for a couple seconds and the go out. Scanned the car.

P0343 - Camshaft Position Sensor A Circuit High Bank 1
P0341 - Camshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Range/Performance Bank1

Anyone else experience the same/similar issues??? I'm going to check main connections at ECM for coolant migration, main grounds. Also check wiring from cam sensor to ECM, and cam adjuster solenoid to ECM. It is annoying because I purchased the CPO warranty, and it expired 2,000km ago... Being an apprentice money is an issue lol so I want to stop throwing parts at it. If everything checks out, I'm lead to believe it is the actual mechanical adjuster on the camshaft, and that looks like a hell of a job. Intake off, top timing cover off....ugh.

ANYONE HELP!!!


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

Did you replace the camshaft position sensor as well? Short of also replacing the actual mechanical timing adjuster on teh cam you've replaced pretty much everything else that could cause that. Since sensor is relatively inexpensive may want to give that a try.


----------



## kieran123 (Feb 2, 2017)

SCHALTHEBELKNAUF said:


> Did you replace the camshaft position sensor as well? Short of also replacing the actual mechanical timing adjuster on teh cam you've replaced pretty much everything else that could cause that. Since sensor is relatively inexpensive may want to give that a try.


I agree. I would replace the camshaft position sensor, then go from there.


----------

